# PTO winch: is there such a thing?



## VFord8N (Aug 18, 2013)

I was wondering if there is a winch that operates off a PTO. Given that accessories can, I have yet to see a winch. Perhaps there a safety reason it is not made? I have a Ford 8N.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Somewhere here on the forum is a thread of someone who built a pto winch for his 3 point.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

The old school Holmes 440 wrecker bodies used a winch system driven by a PTO (220 Holmes was 12V electric). Most used a chain drive that was attached to a PTO shaft. The shaft was attached on one end to a PTO mounted on the right side of a manual transmission, it had the lower sprocket, and the back end of the shaft had a HD pillow block mounted to a x-member under the body

The winch had 2 input shafts (different ratios) that you could use to fabricate a direct mounted PTO shaft. Holmes probably made close to a 1/2 million of those old 440 bodies over the years and you can still find them rusting away in a barnyard, or junkyard, pretty easily.
https://www.ebay.com/itm/1972-Ford-...461077?hash=item5452cda295:g:DRkAAOSwovNaEUiC

I want to say those winches came rated at 8,000, or 10,000 LBS, depending on what you ordered and they were built to last. I think Ramsey actually built the winch. The spool will hold at least 100' of 3/8" cable and the winch is power-in, power-out, and free-wheel....


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Bob Driver said:


> The old school Holmes 440 wrecker bodies used a winch system driven by a PTO (220 Holmes was 12V electric). Most used a chain drive that was attached to a PTO shaft. The shaft was attached on one end to a PTO mounted on the right side of a manual transmission, it had the lower sprocket, and the back end of the shaft had a HD pillow block mounted to a x-member under the body
> 
> The winch had 2 input shafts (different ratios) that you could use to fabricate a direct mounted PTO shaft. They made those old 440 bodies by the millions and you can still find them rusting away in a barnyard, or junkyard, pretty easily.
> 
> ...


The Holmes 100 had a pto driven winch.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Read this article and the pros vs. cons section too! 

http://cj3apage.com/index/Tech_Tips/Specifications/spicer18/PTO Winches.htm


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hears a home made unit.
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/my-homemade-capstan-rope-winch.34686/

https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/what-is-it-and-what-is-it-used-for.39109/#post-276699


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's the unit I mentioned earlier. Thanks for digging it up.



pogobill said:


> Hears a home made unit.
> https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/my-homemade-capstan-rope-winch.34686/
> 
> https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/what-is-it-and-what-is-it-used-for.39109/#post-276699


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a link to Lewis Winch that uses your chainsaw motor for power. You can anchor this to your tractor's drawbar. I just offer this as another possibility.
https://lewiswinch.com/collections/lewis-winch/products/lewis-winch-400-mk2


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I've used those saw winches before. Fairly impressive what they can achieve.



bontai Joe said:


> Here is a link to Lewis Winch that uses your chainsaw motor for power. You can anchor this to your tractor's drawbar. I just offer this as another possibility.
> https://lewiswinch.com/collections/lewis-winch/products/lewis-winch-400-mk2


----------



## geckocycles (Nov 6, 2015)

My old FJ40 had PTO driven winch. Maybe start with one and build from there. I don't recall the input RPM though.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

https://www.durattach.com/11000-lbs...lHFQpepS0fRl9LPvIuJkX9_U2GPkFYYYaAoSOEALw_wcB


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Groo said:


> https://www.durattach.com/11000-lbs...lHFQpepS0fRl9LPvIuJkX9_U2GPkFYYYaAoSOEALw_wcB


WOW! That company makes some nifty equipment.


----------

